# The tote bag - small vs large



## jessgirlbby

Hi all 

I am debating between the small and large "the tote bag" but am feeling unsure which one to get. I am mainly wanting to use this as a work bag and I'll need to fit: my 13inch MacBook Pro (with a case), iPad, chargers, notebook, small pencil case, lunch and water bottle, and cosmetic case.

The large seems awfully big for my frame (5'1) and I wonder how overpowering it will be. However, I am also unsure about if everything I need will fit in the small. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Kookiliz

I have the small and every day I can carry: Laptop, charger, mouse, desktop calculator, LV mini pochette (for cosmetics), 500ml water bottle and snacks, and I have a bit of room to spare. 
Depending on size of your lunchbox etc it might be a bit snug, I think you could fit it but if you need access to what’s in the bag through the day then you might find it a bit tight to manoeuvre anything out, so larger would be better. 
If you don’t mind it being packed quite full and then unloading everything when you get to work, you’d probably be ok with the small. The small looks small in person, but does fit a lot! I saw a video on YouTube where someone fit in a laptop, binder etc.


----------



## jessgirlbby

Kookiliz said:


> I have the small and every day I can carry: Laptop, charger, mouse, desktop calculator, LV mini pochette (for cosmetics), 500ml water bottle and snacks, and I have a bit of room to spare.
> Depending on size of your lunchbox etc it might be a bit snug, I think you could fit it but if you need access to what’s in the bag through the day then you might find it a bit tight to manoeuvre anything out, so larger would be better.
> If you don’t mind it being packed quite full and then unloading everything when you get to work, you’d probably be ok with the small. The small looks small in person, but does fit a lot! I saw a video on YouTube where someone fit in a laptop, binder etc.



I use my ipad to take notes during sessions with clients, so that will be out all day. my laptop is usually out for zoom meetings and if not in use, will either be in the bag or on a side table. I'm thinking it should be okay, since it will only be super packed in the morning and evening.


----------



## jackie100

For those who have a leather one, do you find it very heavy? I watched a youtube review and someone said it's extremely heavy once you put laptop and all your stuff inside


----------



## monipod

I decided to go with a small for travelling and occasional work use. I've also heard it's heavy but as someone else said here, heavy is pretty subjective. I find any bag I pack a laptop in ends up heavy but still manageable to walk with. Of course if you're commuting or have a long walk then the lighter the better. Will report on heaviness when my bag arrives


----------



## ashleyprincess

I really recommend a small one. Cause it looks really cute and pretty with small bags!


----------



## dph421

I absolutely love the small tote, and get so many compliments. I also have four now: red canvas, denim, leather, and mesh. It fits everything for work, and it has good structure to it, even the mesh. I thought about the large tote for traveling, but I’m 5’1” and I thought it was too big. My large Longchamp works better.


----------



## Tomsmom

The small size tote is actually very roomy, I received so many compliments on mine.


----------



## jessgirlbby

dph421 said:


> I absolutely love the small tote, and get so many compliments. I also have four now: red canvas, denim, leather, and mesh. It fits everything for work, and it has good structure to it, even the mesh. I thought about the large tote for traveling, but I’m 5’1” and I thought it was too big. My large Longchamp works better.



has there been any structure loss to the canvas version when carrying a lot of heavy items in there?


----------



## dph421

jessgirlbby said:


> has there been any structure loss to the canvas version when carrying a lot of heavy items in there?


Nope, no structure loss to the canvas one, and I will carry an iPad, wallet, planner, phone, coin purse, cosmetic pouch, and small umbrella. But I also buy inserts for all my bags from Etsy to keep organized and helps with keeping the structure of the bag.


----------



## jessgirlbby

dph421 said:


> Nope, no structure loss to the canvas one, and I will carry an iPad, wallet, planner, phone, coin purse, cosmetic pouch, and small umbrella. But I also buy inserts for all my bags from Etsy to keep organized and helps with keeping the structure of the bag.



perfect! I think it should be fine. I carry my 13 inch laptop, ipad, lunch, bottle, cosmetic pouch, and chargers with me, so it should be fine! Do you find the canvas collects a lot of lint? it's something that has stopped me from purchasing


----------



## dph421

jessgirlbby said:


> perfect! I think it should be fine. I carry my 13 inch laptop, ipad, lunch, bottle, cosmetic pouch, and chargers with me, so it should be fine! Do you find the canvas collects a lot of lint? it's something that has stopped me from purchasing


I have not had any lint collect on it


----------



## sphere99

Which is better for travel?


----------



## angelglass

I use the large tote for travel as an everything carry-on bag to keep with me


----------



## HAZE MAT

Hello folks, we are HAZE MAT (Patrick and Albert) and are excited to participate here (we do fashion design ourselves).

I just picked up a grey teddy medium tote and so far it can house my paperback book, a few accessories, and Apple gear. I don't know whether it will fit my iPad Pro 12.9" but I will test it next week when I get back to school. So far a few really like it! Plus it's nice and cozy to rock during the Utah winter!

--Albert


----------

